# Monsoon starts!



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Heatwave broken. Water water everywhere.

Video is from 5 minutes before I was made to feel like a fish.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Love this weather....

And I just realized... our favorite bat-soup virus did not evolve to deal with such conditions.

If this keeps up for 2 weeks... even one week... virus infections will go down massively. Already we have the virus going away with one person infecting 0.7 people. These are some of the lowest figures in the world (Canada and Spain are lower). India is one of the highest at one person infecting 1.5 people.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Wow! Indiana USA could use some of that. but just a little maybe like a good day or 2. So do yourself a favor and send a coulpe of days worth my way. Thank you in advance.

Where is Karachi?

Can you still shoot? Maybe a light weight ammo and band set for an indoor range.

Be safe and try to stay off the roads they already look dangerous. Thanks for sharing, and nice videos.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Where is Karachi?


Keep driving until you reach Moscow KFC. Turn right and keep going South. Turn left at Dushanbe McDonald Crossing and drive until you reach Tashkurgan Pizza Hut Plaza. Then turn right, drive a bit and then go Southwards until you reach the ocean.











> Can you still shoot?


Yep. A little water isn't going to stop me from doing anything.



> Be safe and try to stay off the roads they already look dangerous. Thanks for sharing, and nice videos.


Welcome.

Roads are safer now.. at least for me. I got a big diesel... everyone else with their small cute cars are off the roads. Saw a BMW trashed by the side of the road yesterday... serves the idiot right for driving such expensive cars in THIS city in THIS weather.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Three disaster videos from Whatsapp that I joined together.






Watch till the end.

220 Volts, 3 phase. :wave:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I told someone here that when the clouds pass over me they go north and hit the Himalayas and they bounce back with more rain than the first time. And that it takes a week or three and the bounce-back can be an angry one?

Here we go... bounce-back:

















Storm force expected tomorrow.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Aaand here we go again....


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Does the change in weather give you head aches?

Im glad you live in a high level of the building. So when the water rises to you maybe you will still be floating.

I say this in fun, stay safe my friend.

my prayers and best wishes go your way. Pick both, one, share or put my sentiments in a safe place for a sunny day.

Do you still have your indoor shooting range set up?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Does the change in weather give you head aches?


Not usually. Only happens if I take an afternoon nap in hot weather. The rain is actually relaxing and makes me feel a lot better over all.



> Im glad you live in a high level of the building.


It's me house, sir. I am found on all levels.



> So when the water rises to you maybe you will still be floating.


Water doesn't pile up in my area, thankfully. They built new drains around here ... water doesn't stay.

Many other parts of Karachi, on the other hand, are a wet swamp.



> my prayers and best wishes go your way.


Thanks.



> for a sunny day


I hope the sun never comes back. I love this weather.



> Do you still have your indoor shooting range set up?


Not really... I just haul in a cardboard box and turn it into a crude catchbox/target when the mood strikes me.

I usually do it when the womenfolk are away. They don't get why targets have to be shot.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Haha.... motorbike mofo.....






And this one can go join him....


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

White pants? What is he thinking? He could have at least cut them into some daisy dukes. Or wore his tan/cackie pants that day. Some one toss him a plugged in toaster or a fishing pole. Are life preservers not standard issue.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> White pants? What is he thinking?


Traffic cop.

The lowest of gawd's creatures. Have some pity.



> Some one toss him a plugged in toaster


There was a power cut....



> Are life preservers not standard issue.


What for?

If he gets washed away into the sea, there are plenty more where he came from.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Filmed during yesterday's rain.....






Maybe they'll float all the way to the ocean? That's where the waters are going. And then it's a straight line to the Seychelles Islands.... after that, empty ocean until Antarctica. Maybe you'll find your stoopid car there on an iceberg....?


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I forget were I park my truck all the time, but this is an advanced level Im not ready for.

I want to come over next year for some monsoon weather. Are there any half way horrible hotels near you. Can I take slingshots on a plane? Or maybe I should get on a boat because your runways are probably rivers. Does it just rain or do you get lightning and thunder?

Stay dry, my fellow slingshot brother


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Are there any half way horrible hotels near you.


I would recommend the "Beach Luxury". It's old but it's got the best food ever I am told.

They also have a fake American walking around in the lobby with a Texas hat. He keeps talking in American. But when you get close you realize the guy is a total fake and can't speak a word of English. Just speaks gibberish with an American accent. Maybe you can kick him in the nuts or whatever.








> Can I take slingshots on a plane?


Excellent question.

Film what happens to you.. don't stop filming no matter what. We need to know.



> Or maybe I should get on a boat because your runways are probably rivers.


You can also parachute in, I am told.



> Does it just rain or do you get lightning and thunder?


We get everything. Then after a while no more lightning, just rain.

This time even the ocean was pushed back:








> Stay dry, my fellow slingshot brother


Check check.

Bonus video:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Monsoon re-starts. Like 2 minutes ago. :bouncy:

This ain't going to end easy......


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Shooting a laser out a window. You can tell from the brightness, it's raining cats and dogs.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Laser can be seen in broad daylight. Rain was just re-starting.... now it's a torrent.









Meanwhile elsewhere in Karachi, a few minutes ago, guy gets decapitated by a flying billboard? Not sure but it looks like it... what's that black ball rolling away from the bike? Pretty sure he's dead either way. Other guy might be dead too... the one on whom the billboard landed.

Have to be over 18 to see. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Pretty sure he's dead either way. Other guy might be dead too


Update: Both are alive.

What a drag....


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

It was raining when I went to bed. It was raining when I got up.

It's lunch time now and it's still raining. No lightning, no thunder... just fat heavy rain coming straight down.

Can't see very far without it going hazy.

































You can't see the drops in pics... but it's quite heavy.

At least the car cleaned itself....


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

To celebrate the monsoons, I ordered lunch.. it just arrived, COVID be damned:









I love this weather.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

From today's rain....

Looks more like a river than Karachi's main artery-road... look at the mofo being washed out to sea along with his bike. :banana:






Landslide! Cars crushed. Nobody died. But.






Car washed away somewhere outside Karachi.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Non-stop rain again.

It never ends!

Oh and one of the above videos got deleted... here it is again:






There is no report of anyone dying in case you are wondering.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Karachi airport runway.... planes are now sea-planes! This is fun!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Didn't have power or internet yesterday. Phone internet worked a little then that too went out. I just got it working again. DSL internet is still out. Solar batteries not doing so good because the sun isn't shining. But got normal power back.











And here we have Karachi's finest getting rescued. Miserable people... I wouldn't have bothered until they floated off to Dubai....


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Everyone is fine here... just wet. But hey... the virus got washed away!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Part 2 of "save the cops" video above.

Well.. bye bye... see you in Dubai. Lucky bastard.


----------

